# Just saying hello.....



## Baccybabs (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hello everyone - I joined this forum yesterday as I have only just come across it!
Have lived in Crete for about 6 years now & love it - well who wouldnt !!! We are the only english in a tiny traditional cretan village, have a small dog & a cat who has adopted us 

We escaped from Kent, but our three daughters & two grandaughters still live in various parts of england....we do see them all from time to time, but plenty of phone calls,texts,& skype,keep us in touch...
Looking forward to getting to know you all & contributing to the forum....:clap2:*


----------



## Terry Rodbard (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Baccybabs! & everyone. I've just joined this forum today and moved from the UK one week ago! I'm on the north coast of the Peloponnese in a town I have been visiting for a few years and decided the big move had to be now. I've had a great first week and sucessfully online in three days! Never seemed that easy in the UK.
Looking forward to various discussions.


----------



## Baccybabs (Jan 31, 2011)

Terry Rodbard said:


> Hi Baccybabs! & everyone. I've just joined this forum today and moved from the UK one week ago! I'm on the north coast of the Peloponnese in a town I have been visiting for a few years and decided the big move had to be now. I've had a great first week and sucessfully online in three days! Never seemed that easy in the UK.
> Looking forward to various discussions.



*Hi Terry .....Glad your first week was so good, it took us weeks to even get the fone line up & running, despite the previous houseowners having had a fone.... 
Hope you enjoy your new life out here..we find it wonderful!!!!*


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey i am new in this forum too~ let us welcome ourself then~ haha.. :clap2:
Great to have this forum rather than sticking in FB all the time ! haha...Cheers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice to see you all... we hope you enjoy the forum and visit regulary.

Must say Crete is my favourite island.

Maiden


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Terry You had a busy first week then.Did you already have a Greek Tax number ? This is a must have, in order to get phone / broadband
Here in Rhodes it took 3 months to get a phone line


----------

